# What the heck would cause mega rusty & pitted rotors?



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

These were factory rotors and pads. I thought it was from the car sitting at college in a parking lot. I replaced them with OEM rotors and Jurid pads and same thing is happening again. I'm going to bleed the brakes tomorrow. Anything I should be looking for or lubricate while I'm in there? 
I'm hoping a brake bleed fixes things, and I'll probably be doing brakes all around in a month or so.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

There's definitely uneven wear on the rotors. Brake bleeding won't fix this. Were new pads AND rotors installed at the same time?


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

OddJobb said:


> There's definitely uneven wear on the rotors. Brake bleeding won't fix this. Were new pads AND rotors installed at the same time?


Yes, new pads and rotors. This is the second time it's happening. Brakes feel mushy, but my two other cars have much larger brakes.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

You need to replace front and rear pads and rotors and clean the caliper brackets and lube the slider pins. Do a proper brake job and don't let the car sit for weeks. That is caused by the car sitting and not being used for a long period of time....then being driven on. I'm sure the pedal feels low and crappy and that is due to the rust on the rotor. Replace BOTH front and rear pads AND ROTORS and do a proper brake job and all will be well again.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

rustlerdude said:


> You need to replace front and rear pads and rotors and clean the caliper brackets and lube the slider pins. Do a proper brake job and don't let the car sit for weeks. That is caused by the car sitting and not being used for a long period of time....then being driven on. I'm sure the pedal feels low and crappy and that is due to the rust on the rotor. Replace BOTH front and rear pads AND ROTORS and do a proper brake job and all will be well again.


Much better news then bad MC. I did bleed the brakes and lube the front calipers as mentioned. I'm going to look for deals and order parts.


----------

